# My Halloween Stalkaround 2018



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Creepy as heck, love the light in the head!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great. Ok I will ask How did you make it?


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

He is 9ft 3in tall. His head is made of paper mache, painted then waterproofed. The head is lighted with 3 remote controlled, battery powered lights. The head can move up and down as well as side to side. He is also wired for sound. Really creeped out most of the kids who saw him. It poured down rain the entire evening so the number of people who he got to scare was drastically reduced. If there is any interest I may do a tutorial on the project. Thanks for looking at my post!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry about the sideways photo orientation. I’ll see if I can fix it. I’m uploading one at a time to see if that works better.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't tell from the pics, do you actually wear this and walk around?


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks a lot! I had great fun building it. Your haunt is amazing!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’ll try to upload some more detail on it soon. Yes, I’m inside the costume moving around the neighborhood! His head is controlled by the moment of my head.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

It’s all attached to a backpack. The backpack harness hooks around my stomach and chest. I wear a helmet on my head that is connected to the pumpkin head thus it follows movement of my head. Side to side, up and down. Arms extend out and really makes him look intimidating when he’s approaching trick or treaters&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Beginnings of the PVC frame.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

The black backpack goes over my shoulders and snaps across my chest and waist. Since it tight, it holds in place better. I wear a helmet that has a rod extending up to the pumpkin head, thus controlling side to side and up and down head movement. Arms are PVC and are controlled from within the suit. He is even wired for sound. I just wish it hadn’t rained all evening!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m having trouble getting this photo to load properly.


----------

